# Stock ODIN FIles



## drnash21 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have been digging through old posts for the last hour but all the links seem to be down. Would anyone have the stock odin files for a stratosphere? Any version is fine i just need to restore a phone back to working condition.


----------

